# LOOOONG TIME NO SEE...........[Pic Heavy]



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi beauties...it's been awhile since I've posted a look.  I just got a new camera so I've been putting it to good use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  This is my look for Saturday.  Hope you likes...

Used~ (All MAC unless noted)
Face: 
Concealer Pallet in Medium
Blot Power in Medium
Brow Shader in Ivory/ Walnut
Mineralize Blush in Darling

Eyes:
Bare Canvas Paint
Beijing S/S
Amber Lights
Heritage Rouge piggie (love)
Carbon
Vanilla
Nylon
Blacktrack F/L
Boot Black
Smolder Eye Kohl
Fascinating Eye Kohl 
Cover Girl Mascara

Lips:
Sublime Culture l/l
Taupe l/s
Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
































AND........JUST FOR FUN!  I did a Photoshoot with Celebrity Photographer Michael Vincent. Not sure if you guys are familiar with his work but he shoots for Playboy, FHM, Stuff, America's Next Top Model, ect.  Anyway, he was in AZ doing an AZ Nightlife Calendar shoot and I got to do the MU for some of the models so some of my work is going to be in the Calendar YAY!!! It's coming out on the 27th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This was back in August and I just barley got a few of the pics (which are probably not the ones in the calendar) so I'll try and remember what I used. Face stuff might not be what I list.

Bare Canvas Paint
Goldmine
Amber Lights
Vanilla
Nylon
Blacktrack f/l
Zoomlash
Palatial l/g
Shampagne MSF
Fab Blush
Lashes (forgot what #)
Other face stuff
Brow color e/s






(Girl in Blue) 
Bare Canvas Paint
Bold and Brazin
Antiqued
Blacktied
Blacktrack f/l
Vanilla
Nylon
Zoonlash
Sublime Cluture
Fashion Pack l/g
Fab Blush
Shampagne MSF
Other Face Stuff
Forgot what lashes
Brow color e/s

(Girl in Orange)
Bare Canvas Paint
Nylon
Shimmermoss
Cappuccino
Blacktied
Blacktrack f/l
Zoomlash 
Mineralize Blush in Darling
Shampagne MSF
Sublime Culture l/l
Viva Glam V l/g
Other face stuff
lashes
Brow color e/s






Bare Canvas Paint
All That Glitters
Blacktied
Carbon
Vanilla
Nylon
Blacktrack f/l
Zoomlash
Lashes
Mineralize Blush in Darling
Shampagne MSF
Sublime Culture l/l
Fashion Pack l/g
Other face stuff
Brow color e/s






That's all folks, thanks for looking!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 15, 2008)

oh my godddddd I've missed your face!
Gorgeous as ALWAYS, including the makeup.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

i love the color combo in the first one and youve got great brows


----------



## Dilek (Dec 15, 2008)

that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 15, 2008)

ummm, amazing...all so beautiful!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 15, 2008)

LOVE LOVE what you did!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 15, 2008)

Love your makeup... always do!! I've gotta try that combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the girls' makeup you did too, so pretty!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 15, 2008)

WOAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

You're so talented! I'm fairly new to here, so I haven't had the fortune of seeing your work before - wow these are so gorgeous! One day I'd love to do this sorta stuff (MUA in training you see)...

Please post more in future when you can! x


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 15, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous and the models look HOT!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 15, 2008)

Very Beautiful Colors on yourself!
and luv the work on the models, the makeup is Sexay!
Would LUV To See a TUT ON 1st Models Makeup! Please...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

you look so gorgeous....i missed ur fotd's and i love what you did on the models....congrats on the calendar!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks luvlies!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 15, 2008)

that is very pretty!!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 15, 2008)

Every one looks amaizing!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad your back!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous! love your work.


----------



## n_c (Dec 15, 2008)

You look beautiful! Excellent work


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 15, 2008)

You're gorgeous.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG I'm so glad to see your posts again!! AND EFFING CONGRATULATIONS ON THE CALENDER~! That is BIG TIME WHAT WHAT!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey girlie, I remember you! I loooove your hair! your FOTD is soo pretty. and GREAT work on the photoshoot!


----------



## rbella (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad you are posting again!! These are amazing!!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Girl I love the look, I am going to give it a try tomorrow. Keep the look coming your awesome.


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow i love this!! you are so freaking talented!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 15, 2008)

Great shoot work. I LOVE the look on you. Gorgeous combo. Just would have preferred if the lashes weren't so stuck together. But it's so even that it's probably deliberate and something you like, which is totally cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We all have our things that we like that other people don't "get"


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 15, 2008)

Your hair has grown so much, as have your amazing mua skills, congratulations.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 15, 2008)

oh wow.. you have no idea how excited i got when i saw that you posted!!! so glad to see you back again. all the looks are STUNNING!


----------



## devin (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice!! great pics!


----------



## Happyone81 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! That looks great. I wish I could see how you did it. I have always wanted my gold that bright. It was blended perfectly. The girls looked great too.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much!  You make me wanna keep posting =)


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow you are an amazing artist.  Please post more often!


----------



## User67 (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Dec 16, 2008)

so so stunning. I'd love a tut on this xx


----------



## xoxredefined (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful work!! great job on the girls to!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks again! =)


----------



## User49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great make up looks! Glad your back! Plz post more!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 16, 2008)

really pretty!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous with the brown eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 16, 2008)

SEXY!!!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous work!! We've missed your face!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 16, 2008)

Good job girlie. Love your eye makeup! I think i wanna give that look a try.... thx for sharing.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 16, 2008)

i love it so much.. pleeeease do a tut?


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

Heritage Rouge in your crease looks hot!!! And congrats on the calendar..fantastic job on all the models.


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 17, 2008)

gorgeous wow, all of em


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## joey444 (Feb 6, 2009)

Absolutely love the color combo and great job in the shoot!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 6, 2009)

this is awesome great post!!


----------



## vaudeville (Feb 6, 2009)

i am so in love with your freckles!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW!! You are an absolute KNOCK OUT. What a gorgeous face! And your makeup is stunning. Really beautiful. I looooovve your work on the shoots; if I saw those photos around the makeup would be the first thing I noticed, it's wonderful!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow thats amazing! I love your freckles!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very cute!
Congrats on the calendar!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job, everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## piN.up (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! Love the combo, the colors are so bright


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 7, 2009)

gorgeous colors, they look really nice on you


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice blending skills.


----------

